# Immigrating to South Africa



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to migrate to SA on work permit or on a temporary residence permit.

Can anyone please help me about the process to be followed?

Thanks


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

You will need to be more detailed about your current situation i.e what is your profession, are you coming alone or with family, have you got a job already in SA...etc.

See the SA Home Affairs website for a bit more information Department of Home Affairs - HOME

Rgds


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I am looking for Critical Skills Work visa. I am currently in UK on work permit. Please let me know if any of you are applying for the same.

Professional body : http://www.mict.org.za. 


My background

IT Professional with 10 years (.Net)


----------

